# Fonic Vertragsnummer herausfinden



## FrozenPie (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute 

Hab ein Problem: Ich habe eine Lidl All in One Flat die über Fonic läuft und die würde ich gerne kündigen. Allerdings ist mein Konto immoment nicht ausreichend gedeckt und dadurch meine Nummer gesperrt sodass ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann und meine Frage lautet jetzt wie folgt: Wo kann ich meine Kunden-/Vertragsnummer noch herbekommen. Hab gehört die soll auch unter dem Verwendungszweck bei der Abbuchung stehen, allerdings steht da "FONIC1234567NZGB" (Zahlen sind Platzhalter) und dahinter meine Handynummer von welcher die letzten zwei Zahlen fehlen (wieso auch immer) und ich weiß nicht genau welche das jetzt sein soll oder ob es diese überhaupt ist oder ob die Buchstaben auch zu der "Vertragsnummer" dazugehören  Bitte möglichst schnell um Hilfe!

Edit: Falls das hier im falschen Forum ist bitte in das richtige verschieben, da ich auf Anhieb kein anderes passenderes Forum gefunden hab :/


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2014)

Ich würde eine Kündigung an Fonic (mit deinen persönlichen Daten und deiner Handynummer) schicken und gut ist.

Hiermit kündige ich .......... bla .... bla ..... bla ....... usw.
Mit sofortiger Wirkung!
MfG

Als Einschreiben nicht vergessen.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Mai 2014)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Kündigung an Fonic (mit deinen persönlichen Daten und deiner Handynummer) schicken und gut ist.
> 
> Hiermit kündige ich .......... bla .... bla ..... bla ....... usw.
> Mit sofortiger Wirkung!
> ...


 
Ja natürlich als Einschreiben  Ist Vertragsnummer nicht so wichtig, also reicht die Handynummer + Name etc. aus?


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2014)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ja natürlich als Einschreiben  Ist Vertragsnummer nicht so wichtig, also reicht die Handynummer + Name etc. aus?


 Klar wollen Sie meisstens eine Kundennummer und oder Vertragsnummer haben.
Aber die hast Du ja nicht, darum müssen die bei Fonic jetzt arbeiten.


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Mai 2014)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Klar wollen Sie meisstens eine Kundenummer und oder Vertragsnummer haben.
> Aber die hast Du ja nicht, darum müssen die bei Fonic jetzt arbeiten.


 
Na dann is ja gut  Danke für die Hilfe  Dann werd ich den ausstehenden Betrag noch ausgleichen und dann sofort die Kündigung rausschicken. Vielen dank dir


----------

